# مطلوب مشاريع مقاولات



## moh_hwi (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال
يا اخوان من لديه مشروع مقاولات بناء او لياسه او تبليط او تشطيبات بالكامل او دهانات
يفضل تكون المشاريع داخل مدينه الرياض واذا وجد خارج الرياض مو مشكله
لدي الموسسه لاستلام المشاريع المقاولات 
للتواصل الاتصال على 0599203348
ارجو الجديه والصدق
الاسم محمد


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مطلوب مشاريع مقاولات*

موفق بطلبك اخوووي


----------

